# new phone?



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

Looking To get either Pantech burst or the LG nitro. Any one have any info on these 2?


----------



## Waterbeds (Nov 8, 2011)

Of all your choices....why these two? Is it a carrier thing? Pricing? Personally i wouldnt recommend either of these two phones to anyone other than an out of date elder..lol


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well if ya must know.. I'm poor and its all i can afford.. Now if you want you can buy me a better one? if it will make you feel better


----------



## ForeverZen (Jun 23, 2012)

I would try and save a bit more money if possible and buying a refurbished phone. I bought my t-mobile galaxy s 2 for $200 and I have flashed at least 30 roms on it since then and it's running like a champ.


----------

